# buffedCast Episode 191: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## xashija (3. Mai 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 191. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Brokulus (3. Mai 2010)

Was haltet ihr davon, dass die alten Instanze überarbeitet werden ? Ich persönlich habe Angst, das die guten alten unproportional langen 5er Instanze zu 3-Boss-rush-Instanzen werden.


----------



## Benedikt20 (3. Mai 2010)

ich wollte mal wissen wann man die q für die troll stadt machen da die gnome die q auch bekommen ob es bekannt ist wan man die machen kann ?


grüße an das Buffed team


----------



## DarknessShadow (3. Mai 2010)

1. Wird es eigentlich mal einen "Retro-Buffi-Cast" geben ? Also mal wieder einen Cast mit Marcel und/oder Heinrich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

2. Wie wird das dann eig mit Tempo beim mage sein, also wenn Hervorrufung macht? Bekommt man dann so wie jetz 60% hp/mana nur schneller oder kann man mit ganz viel tempo am ende 100% hp/mana bekommen ?


----------



## deodran (3. Mai 2010)

Hallöchen ich hätt gerne ein buffed.de radio ^^ ihr müst ja nicht dauern moderieren sonder einfach musik dudeln und ab und zu mal was rein brabbeln^^ ihr köntet ja auch werbung in eigender sache machen wäre so etwas möglich?


----------



## René93 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich hab 2 fragen ^^ eine an den ersten teil und eine an den 2. teil,
1. Wie stellt ihr euch die unterschiedlichen Gebiete in WoW Temperatur mässig vor wenn es sie in echt geben würde? Beispielsweise Rotkammgebirge oder Dämmerwald.

Nun meine Frage an den 2. Teil:
2. Ist es bekannt ob es ein MMORPG zu Warhammer 40k gibt? Wenn nicht wie würdet ihr euch eins vorstellen? Eher ein Egoshooter oder ein 3rd Person MMO?


----------



## Paskovic (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team.

1. Was würdet ihr zu der Mechanik sagen, das Charaktere in bestimmten Kämpfen ganz andere Rollen zugewiesen bekommen.
	Also das z.B. nen Tank zu einem Heiler wird, durch Maschienen oder so. (so in der Art wie beim Schachevent in Kara, nur das man sich frei bewegen kann)

2. Wie steht ihr zu dem Dk, Raegwyn, der Bosse wie Sartharion alleine getötet hat? Dürfte sowas auf dem selben Level machbar sein für das der Dungeon eigentlich ausgelegt ist?

3. Welche große Storyhelden, die noch nicht angekündigt wurden, könnt ihr euch vorstellen kommen mit Cata auch noch wieder?

Soweit von mir 
MfG Pasko


----------



## Wowler12345 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Fragen zu WoW bzw. Cataclysm:

Wie findet ihr, dass Garrosh Kriegshäuptling wird und somit Thrall ablöst?

Glaubt ihr, dass irgendwann in der Story bekannt gegeben wird, dass Garrosh Cairne getötet hat?

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Rocksta (3. Mai 2010)

Hi buffed-Crew,

2 Fragen von mir:

1. Werdet ihr zum Start der Cataclysm Beta eine Gewinnspielverlosung mit Beta Keys machen?

2. Wieso ist Marcell seit langem gar nicht mehr im buffed Cast?


Peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n0rSly (3. Mai 2010)

Wow-langweilig
Aion- zu faul zum leveln
HdrO-fehlt das pvp
Warhammer-ihrgendwie fehlen Leute 

Ich habe alle spiele angezockt/ (icc 12/12 10ner Hm;Aion lvl 38; HdRo vonem kumpel acc bekommen aber bin halt pvp fan.. Warhammer höhrt man nur noch negatives glaube ich und nunja will schon bissel pve.)
Kennt ihr ein Spiel das jetzt bald kommt/schon erschienen ist das eventuell was für mich wäre? Ich liebe PvP aber auch Pve liebe es mit meinem char durch schöne welten zu laufen und/oder dicke monster zu verhaun... 

lg NorsLY


----------



## schwertfisch07 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebes Cast-Team,

endlich kommt die neue Folge, ein dickes Lob zuerst an euch alle, möget ihr NIE damit aufhören!!!

Ich bin noch neu in WOW, kann man irgendwo (wenn ja, wie?) einstellen, daß man mit bestimmten Spielern nicht vom Dungeonbrowser zusammen in 1 Gruppe gewürfelt wird? Oder reicht es, wenn diese Spieler auf der "Ignorieren-Liste" auftauchen, aber es könnte ja sein daß sie von anderen Servern kommen?

Freue mich schon wieder auf den nächsten Cast, cu....


----------



## dashofi (3. Mai 2010)

huhu Buffed 

Wie schauts eig. mit GuildWars 2 aus ? 
Gibts da schon was neues ? 
Und was haltet ihr von GuildWars eigentlich ? 
Schon mal gespielt ? 

.....
*
Was würdet ihr in WORLD OF WARCRAFT ändern ? Ihr habt 3 Wünsche frei . 


*lg dashofi


----------



## MonsteR (4. Mai 2010)

Momentan läuft man im Eiltempo durch HeroInis. Die Ankündigungen vom mehr CrowdControl und weniger Wegbomberei finde ich super. Wie will Blizzard das umsetzten, ohne das das Gehäule groß ist, die Inis seien viel zuschwer? Ich möchte mal ganz böse behaupten, das die Mehrheit mit anspruchsvollen Inis und einer Randomgruppe über den Dungeonfinder überfordert sind. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Flintius (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Buffed Team,

mich würde gerne mal Intressieren warum man schon lange kein Video mehr zu HdRO Instanzen gesehen hat. Da ja im Düsterwald eine sehr nette Instanz ist einmal für 6 Leute und dann auch für 12 Leute.
Würde mich freuen mal wieder was zu sehen.

Gruß Flintius


----------



## Revgamer (4. Mai 2010)

Die Cataclysm F&F Alpha hat ja jetzt begonnen und da liegt der Start der Beta ja hoffentlich nicht mehr fern 

da wollte ich Fragen ob ihr schon Beta-keys sicher habt, und ob ihr welche verlosen werdet
und weil es so witzig ist und viell mal ne neue Antwort dazu kommt,
was ist euer Lieblingsreittier ;-P


----------



## Kolumbien (4. Mai 2010)

mal wieder frag ich. könnt ihr die heft als pdf datei zuverügung stellen vll mit einen premiumaccount oder einem code im heft. ihr müsst doch eigendlich eh noch die dateien haben oder ich würd mich sehr freuen


----------



## Der Bär (4. Mai 2010)

*Liebe Annette, liebes buffed-Team,*

mich würde interessieren was man* VOR Cataclysm Release* *noch erledigen* sollte...... Titel/Erfolge/Haustiere etc.  
Was glaubt ihr wird mit Cataclysm nicht mehr zu erreichen sein und sollte daher noch vor Release erledigt werden.

Was mich ebenfalls interessieren würde, ist, *was mit den DK's passiert*. Momentan haben diese ja noch die *Aura von Arthas (blau)*, da diese aber diener des 
Lich Königs sind/waren, müsste sie doch eigentlich die *Aura von Bolvar (orange)* annehmen.  Und was passiert in deren Startgebiet ? ( hier wird ja viel mit Arthas gearbeitet)

Grüße,


euer BÄR   	

 [attachment=10352:tatze.gif]


----------



## Toraka' (4. Mai 2010)

Wie findet ihr das Soloing in WoW?

Habt ihr bereits selber darüber Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Wie ist Björn's DK eigentlich geskillt?

Was haltet ihr von der Killerspiel/WoW Propaganda in den Medien?

Habt ihr irgendwelche Haustiere?

Was sind eure Lieblingstiere?

Wieviel Kaffee trinkt ihr eigentlich täglich?

PS3, XBOX360 oder Wii?

Wann kommt das AddOn zu Hello Kitty Online?

Vanille-, Erdbeer- oder Schokoeis?

In welchem Stil würdet ihr eine Raidinstanz in Cataclysm wollen? (Kein Remake, aber etwas ähnliches z.B. dass eine Instanz nicht SSC ist, aber im gleichen Stil gehalten mit Bossen die zum Thema passen)


----------



## Torridor (4. Mai 2010)

Hi liebes Buffed Tem,
ich stelle mal meine Frage von letzter Woche. Und zwar wollte ich fragen, ob ihr genaueres über die Erbstücke bei Cataclysm wisst. Werden die Werte auf den Erbstücken auch geändert?, oder gibt es dann garkeine Erbstücke mehr?.

Mfg Torridor


----------



## Kazujagp (4. Mai 2010)

1. Warum kommt den immer so viel bei euch über WoW ich bin selber WoW zocker aber ich finde andere Rollenspiele haben doch auch ihre daseins berechtigung zwar kommt ab und zu mal auch was von Herr der Ringe online oder Star Trek online aber was ist z.b mit Age Of Conan oder Aion die bringen doch bedei gerade viele informationen zu ihren add-ons raus.

ich muss zu geben das mich WoW in letzter zeit langweilt und ich gerne in Aion abtauchen würde

Was ich auch gerne mal wissen würde ist spielt bei euch jemand Aion ??? und wenn ja was für eine seite, klasse und lvl bereich seit ihr den ?


----------



## rycardo (4. Mai 2010)

Wann Kommt neue Patch raus?


----------



## Poseidoom (4. Mai 2010)

Mist ich verpass es immer, hier was herein zu schreiben xD


----------



## Dranke (4. Mai 2010)

Was haltet ihr davon?

Das man den Dungeonbrowser nur noch aktivieren kann wenn man in der nähe der ini ist?(Gewessen)

Ich selber fände das okey.... dann sehen die leute auch in welchem gebiet sie überhaupt sind^^


Danke


----------



## Saunamann (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo buffed .

Ich hätte da eine frage.erst seid kurzem habe ich meinen spass am heilen entdeckt.habe mir einen dizi hochgelevelt.wird sich das neue heilsystem auch stark auf das prinzip schilden statt heilen auswirken?sofern ihr da schon etwas zu wisst.

Gruss


----------



## Kevin Forster (7. Mai 2010)

Huhu Buffed,
Meine frage ist "Welche WoW Songs findet ihr am besten ?"

Meine 2 Lieblings songs sind :
Nie ein skiller:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WAYN2PHRmcc
und Schwule Allys fresst meine Axt:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hUMOysM36yg

   FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!!!!!

   MFG Forster


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (25. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte nochmal nachfragen wegen dem Mitraiden auf dem PTR?
Ich würde mir auch einen Alli erstellen lassen^^

Und: Findet ihr das der Sternenregen der Eule momentan OP ist? Ich finde es etwas übertrieben in der Arena, und meint ihr daran wird etwas geändert?


----------

